# LCD recommendations



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

My 61" Toshiba big screen (3 color tube) is about ready to be replaced as it is no longer keeping the colors separate; the green line is shifting horribly and it will not keep focus. We purchased it back in 02 so it has had a long useful life.

I am looking to get at least a 46" - 52" LCD 1080. The room has lots of light so a plasma is out. I have a Panny home theater w/wireless rear speakers and an HR20 hooked up to the tv currently. 

I am in the metro dc area so I have many stores I can purchase from including Costco, Sams Club and BJ's. Much appreciate any suggestions since the prices seem to have dropped drastically since xmas time. Thanxs.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I am moving this to the "HD Display" forum.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Check out the LCD TV Forums at http://www.avsforum.com


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the Samsung LCDs right now. Excellent picture and features for the price.

The A550 series is the basic 1080p sets (I have a 46" one and it is wonderful, I have compared it to many other TVs and it blows them away). Then there are the A650/A750 series that add a few more features like 120hz. The 650/750 are almost identical in PQ from what people say though, and the 550 is very very close to them as well.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm personally very fond of the Vizio's. They hold up very well in head-to-head. Seems to me to be 90% the quality at 50% the price.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm a plasma guy, but IF I were going to look at buying an LCD, it would probably be a Sony XBR.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I've got a Samsung 7 series. Best picture ever. If you want to go bigger, they also have a 9 series that measures 55".


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

smokes20 said:


> My 61" Toshiba big screen (3 color tube) is about ready to be replaced as it is no longer keeping the colors separate; the green line is shifting horribly and it will not keep focus. We purchased it back in 02 so it has had a long useful life.


I'm hoping that was sarcasm; 7 years is hardly a long life.

Here's the results of a PC World survey that might help:










In my experience, this is pretty accurate, except that I've run into more issues with LG TVs than this would indicate, though they seem to be model-specific and not problems with the whole brand.

I can definitely concur with all the issues with Mitsubishi TVs, but Toshibas are also a pain sometimes. As an installer, I'm always happy to run into a Sony. They have always been the most reliable and most straight-forward to deal with, and their remote codes haven't changed in decades.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Just got a new Samsung a650...it is AMAZING.


----------

